# Big difference between 2008 and 2009 Prius?



## Aharm (Aug 14, 2015)

I was thinking about buying a used prius over 100k miles. Is there a big difference between the 2008 and 2009 models?


----------



## Mr_Frenchie (Jul 13, 2015)

None. 

Also, these 2nd gen Prius IMHO are better. Cheaper parts and easier to do DIY like oil changes. The 3rd Gen has open oil filter and not in a canisters. and real PITA to get to the spark plugs. 

I can do a full Mobil 1 oil change with filter for $25.


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

There are no differences. Both Prius share the same chassis and design since 2004

The 2010 Prius is a different design with slightly better specs but more expensive.


----------



## Mr_Frenchie (Jul 13, 2015)

In 2007 they added side curtain air bags. So, I would buy anything after 2007.


----------



## Aharm (Aug 14, 2015)

Thanks a lot for all your help Mr Frenchie. You are one of the better posters on these forums!


----------

